# What's the difference between Directv subtitles and closed captions



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I tried subtitles and it showed the same thing as closed captions so whats the difference?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The colors. Subtitles looks like movie subtitles and closed captioning well, they look like they always have been


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Which one do you pick ??

DirecTV wants to know!!! Are you a rebel, or a team player ??

Bwa, ha, ha, ha, ha!!!!!




:coffee


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

You can make CCs look like DirecTV subtitles, if you like, by customizing them under "settings, display, captions". I think the DirecTV subtitles are = font size small, Frutiger, yellow, transparent background, uniform edge. If not exactly that, close to that.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mkdtv21 said:


> I tried subtitles and it showed the same thing as closed captions so whats the difference?


The difference is you can customize one, but not the other.


----------



## videoguy (Jan 2, 2014)

Subtitles typically are texts rendered in images before sent out. It offers more flexibility in display, such as various colors, pictures, text outline to make it easier to read, and can support unlimited fonts including non-Roman characters. For example, Japanese rendered vertically as it often appears in Japanese shows.

CCs are heavily governed by FCC for the hearing impaired, at least its default rendering by the receiver. It typically takes more CPU power to render good text CC than just display image subtitles.


----------



## skcreedon (Sep 2, 2014)

We are new to DirectTV so excuse me if this question seems redundant. After reading your responses do I understand correctly -- the real difference between cc and subtitles is the font, size, color, etc. I am finding there is quite a bit of time between what is being spoken on screen and when the cc or subtitles show up. There is no speed difference between the two. Thanks,


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

skcreedon said:


> We are new to DirectTV so excuse me if this question seems redundant. After reading your responses do I understand correctly -- the real difference between cc and subtitles is the font, size, color, etc.


Correct


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

About two weeks ago we were eating at a Red Lobster and one ot the TVs in there had both turned on. What a mess.

Duplicated text all over the screen. The picture was all but wiped out by it.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know how both could be turned on. When you click one, that is selected, and the other is automatically turned off.

SMK


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

RoyGBiv said:


> I don't know how both could be turned on. When you click one, that is selected, and the other is automatically turned off.
> 
> SMK


Probably had subtitles on directv and CC on the TV


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

mexican-bum said:


> Probably had subtitles on directv and CC on the TV


How does that work? Closed captioning information only passes from receiver to TV over RF and (perhaps, not sure) composite, it doesn't pass over HDMI or component. So it would have to be a HD receiver (since SD receivers probably don't support subtitles) passing SD to the TV.

I really hope it was an HDTV, so they can claim the gold medal in how to set things up wrong!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> How does that work? Closed captioning information only passes from receiver to TV over RF and (perhaps, not sure) composite,


It does pass through composite.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I use CC for British shows on PBS and BBC America as well as some movies and drama shows on network TV. The sync with spoken words is pretty good for these shows, but is way behind when used on live news and sports programs. I often watch sports with the sound and CC off with background music playing on my stereo. Most sports announcers are just too wordy.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

mexican-bum said:


> Probably had subtitles on directv and CC on the TV


That was my assumption.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> I use CC for British shows on PBS and BBC America as well as some movies and drama shows on network TV. The sync with spoken words is pretty good for these shows, but is way behind when used on live news and sports programs.


The captions can be prepared in advance for dramas/movies/etc. and are intentionally synced to match up to the audio; however, for live news and sports, the captions are being created live, usually by a person with a court reporter's stenographic machine, and so they'll always be lagging behind the audio.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

trainman said:


> The captions can be prepared in advance for dramas/movies/etc. and are intentionally synced to match up to the audio; however, for live news and sports, the captions are being created live, usually by a person with a court reporter's stenographic machine, and so they'll always be lagging behind the audio.


Unless they're psychic!

Or interviewing a player on almost any team. "We are just taking it one game at a time". "I'm just glad to be here, and want to do whatever it takes to help this team", etc., depending on the question- there are only five or six ever asked.


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

how do you get subtitles on DTV , I only have cc , not the option for either or both ?


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

paranoia said:


> how do you get subtitles on DTV , I only have cc , not the option for either or both ?


What kind of receiver do you have?

On my hd dvr's it's accessible from the channel banner


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

mexican-bum said:


> What kind of receiver do you have?
> 
> On my hd dvr's it's accessible from the channel banner


I have a genie dvr H34 700.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hit info, scroll right to the spot and hit Select......


----------

